# Detailingworld™ Review- Mitchell & King Route 66 Wax-Country Collection



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

The Product:
I was lucky enough to win this wax courtesy of John from Mitchell & King as part of a giveaway here on Detailing World, so thank you again all! :thumb:



Mitchell and King Introduced their Country Collection this Spring and Route 66 is the American inspired blend. 
Love the color combo of the wax and jar, excellent choice :thumb:

Threw it in a flight case with some M&K SPA and PURE to detail another Jeep Compass 


What M&K Says:
"Welcome to Route 66, a homage to one of the most famous driving roads in the world. 
Route 66 is a wax which gives you a level of wetness and richness that is difficult to source at this price point.

If Gloss and Wetness is top of you list I would suggest starting with this wax, it is truly unique and leaves a finish which is very impressive.

I used some very rare ingredients to achieve this unique and highly desirable finish.

Route 66 200ml comes in a Red Jar with a Blue Wax and White Lid to replicate the American Flag.

The wax has a very pleasant American Pie fragrance which completes the whole package.

The 100ml jar is a heavy base frosted jar and includes the blue wax. Please not this jar is not coloured.

What's in the box

For the 200ml wax you also get a welcome kit which includes a Mug, 15ml wax, 30ml Liquid, two secret items and a sticker.

For the 100ml wax it is delivered in safe packaging with a personalised label"
http://mitchellandking.com/collections/all-items/products/route-66?variant=18124504321

The Method:
Here is the test car- a Jeep Compass that needs a wash, clay and polish before protection. 


After all the dirty work, its FUN time :argie:








The wax had a very sweet scent, different from the usual M&K natural Citrus, a pleasant surprise :thumb: M&K describes it as American Pie  I got a nice overpour too!

The texture was surprisingly soft and oily, as you can see from the last pic, it seeped right into the applicator. I also did a few panels in the sun, and removal was still pretty easy with reduced curing time. In the shade, i let it marinate on the paint for around 7 or 8 minutes and removal was easy with frequent microfiber rotations. 
I also switched it up on application and rotated between straight lines and small overlapping circles. Each has its advantage, but straight lines tended to be more forgiving on removal.

Route 66 certainly left a very glossy finish, as promised by M&K. 






Price:
150 GBP for a 200ml glass jar--100ml for 90 GBP or a 150ml Crystal for 150GBP
Keep in mind there are discounts floating around on here and I would suggest joining the newsletter for even better offers.

Would I use this again?:
Yes, absolutely.

My Verdict:
This is a fine wax produced by Mitchell & King. I was pleasantly surprised with the gloss and shine on the paint of this little jeep after application. I would recommend using a pre-wax cleaner, such as PURE offered by M&K, before applying such a quality wax as this. The scent was great, and application was very easy with a good foam applicator, route 66 spread for miles!:thumb: However, the wax was being used on a hot day, and I had to ease off any pressure when swiping the pot, as the wax was happy to hop on. This is a nice addition to the arsenal, and will be my go to for my cars I want to treat to the luxury of Mitchell and King.

Anything I would change:
Nah, I like how the texture and scent of this one are different from the many other M&K waxes I own. Actually makes me curious about other country blends.....uh oh....

Cheers and thanks for looking!

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Love the M&K bit's I bought recently, this sounds like another good one


----------

